# First time Home Theater setup



## erokk (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I am a home theater noob. Just purchased a Samsung 46" LED TV and a Pioneer VSX-1021k reciever to go with my Paradigm Monitor 9 front speakers. have polk rear surrounds and am working on a center & sub. I have a PS3 and a scientific atlanta dvr cable box.

What is the best way to hook up so i have surround sound playing PS3 and watching blue rays, and having surround sound watching tv, but also have sound through tv speakers only for my kid's tv shows.

thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would run HDMI to the AV receiver from the cable box and run a set of component cables, (red, blue, green) and a set of analog audio cables (red and white), to the TV.


----------



## erokk (Jan 2, 2012)

Dale Rasco said:


> I would run HDMI to the AV receiver from the cable box and run a set of component cables, (red, blue, green) and a set of analog audio cables (red and white), to the TV.


So hdmi from cable box to receiver. Would I run hdmi from ps3 to receiver also? Then an hdmi from receiver to tv?

Wouldn't using component cables give me a weaker signal? 

Thanks


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Going all hdmi is fine and ensures 1080p for all sources, yes that includes the ps3. Component wont necessarily give you a weaker signal, per se, but it might limit blu ray playback to 1080i rather than 1080p. You will need to use separate and direct audio and video cables direct to the tv from the cable box to be able to bypass the receiver. Everything else should be connected via hdmi to ensure full resolution support when using the receiver.


----------



## erokk (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks. But how could I get sound through tv speakers, and surround sound independantly? Without degrading signal


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Your cable box should have both component video outputs and red and white audio outs, that goes direct to the tv for the kids. The hdmi (which has picture and sound) will go to the receiver, that will ensure the best signal.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I misunderstood the question. You could run the HDMI to the TV and run an optical to the surround receiver for the surround sound. I was trying to provide for two displays in my head for some reason. Sorry for the confusion.

This wouldn't degrade the audio signal because you are limited to the quality of audio being broadcast by the carrier.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Of course I meant that you would also have to run a second HDMI between the receiver and the TV utilizing 2 HDMI inputs on the TV.


----------



## erokk (Jan 2, 2012)

Gotchya. Thanks for the help. Gonna connect everything this weekend.


----------

